# Minwax wood putty



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a small container of Minwax wood putty, I used it once since the purchase date of May of this year. When I got it out to use it again today the putty was to hard to use. Now this is where I need some help, is there a way to soften it so that I don't have to through it away? By the way it has a lid that I tightned in hopes this wouldn't happen. I am open to any suggestions…


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

It is suppose to be non harding but if it needs to be softened up a bit you might try mixing a little water in it.
http://www.minwax.com/products/wood_maintenance_and_repair/wood_putty.html
Since it cleans up with soap and water it should soften using a little water.
I added their link to check it out and maybe see what they suggest as well.
I have used wood putty with acetone base and have softened it up using acetone, but once it gets so old it will get lumpy.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

I just add water. 2 other tips…...........put a piece of saran wrap over the top before putting the lid on and keep it in a zip loc…......after you get is soft enough…....3rd tip is I store things like that in the house as the temp changes are hard on them.


----------



## Mx329 (Feb 19, 2008)

I had the same exact thing happen to me, use a little water in it and seal it up well.


----------

